# <div> soll aus tabelle "auslappen"



## Kopfballstar (10. Juli 2006)

Über ein JavaScrip wird eine Ebene sichtbar. Diese Ebene ist in einer <td>, da muss sie leider rein. Wenn die Ebene sichtbar wird vergrößert sich auch die <td>, was wiederum nicht sein darf. Gibt es einen befehl um dies zu verhindern?


----------



## flokli (10. Juli 2006)

Eine relative Positionierung?


----------



## Kopfballstar (10. Juli 2006)

Das ändert leider nichts. Aber ich hab mich fälschlich ausgedrückt. Unter der Ebene die sich in dieser TD vergrößert liegt noch eine Ebene, die soll überlappt werden. Habs mit Z-Index im Style versucht, bringt komischerweise nix.


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2006)

Zeig doch mal den Quelltext (HTML + CSS) der Seite, oder nenne idealerweise einen Link zur Seite, damit wir uns ein Bild vom Seitenaufbau machen können.


----------



## Kopfballstar (10. Juli 2006)

Jetzt kommt auch noch dazu das das BgImage von #search_drop_open im FF nicht angezeigt wird:


```
<div id="search">
	<table border="0">
		<tr>
			<td colspan="3">
				<form>
        			<input id="input" type="text" name="suchfeld" value="<?=$lbl_suchfeld?>" style="width:158px;margin-left:2px">
				<form>
			</td>
		<tr>
			<td>In</td>
			<td>
				<a href="#" onmouseover="javascript:dropDown('over')" style="border:0px; text-decoration:none;">
					<div id="search_drop_closed" >
						<!--<img src="../slices/dropdown_dott.gif" height="18px" width="13px" align="right">-->
						<p class="search_dropdown">?</p>
					</div>
				</a>
			</td>
			<td>suchen</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
	<a href="#" style="border:0; margin-left; text-decoration:none;">
		<div id="search_drop_open">
			<a href="#"  onclick="javascript:suchen('content')" class="search_dropdown_2"><?=$lbl_search_content?></a>
			<a href="#" onclick="javascript:suchen('analyse')" class="search_dropdown_2"><?=$lbl_search_analyse?></a>
			<a href="#" onclick="javascript:suchen('indikation')" class="search_dropdown_2"><?=$lbl_search_indikationen?>
		</div>
	</a>
</div>
```


```
#search
		{
		top:5px;
		z-index:5;
		min-height:55px;
		width:164px;
		background-color:#ffffff;
		margin-top: 0px;
		}

#search_drop_closed
		{
		border:1px;
		min-height:16px;
		width:110px;
		background-image:url(../slices/dropdown_closed.gif);
		background-repeat:repeat-x;
		}

#search_drop_open
		{
		position:relative;
		display:block;
		margin-top: 0px !important; margin-top: -4px;
		width:110px;
		left:12px;
		height:45px;
		z-index:10;
		background-image:url(../slices/dropdown_open.gif);
		background-repeat:repeat-x;
		display:none;"
		}

p.search_dropdown
	{
	display:block;
	color: #777777;
	bg-color:#123456;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-size:11px;
	margin-left:5px;
	margin-top:2px;
	}

a.search_dropdown_2
	{
	display:block;
	color: #777777;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-size:11px;
	margin-left:5px;
	margin-top:0px;
	}
```


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2006)

Gibt es eine Online-Version, damit man die Seite auch direkt betrachten kann?


----------



## Kopfballstar (10. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid, das geht leider nicht.
Vielleicht noch als Hilfe wo das ganze eingebunden wird:


```
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" style="width:724px;margin-top:12px;" >
					<tr>
						<td rowspan="3" valign="top" height="50">

						<?php include('search.inc.php'); ?>

							<div id="platzhalter" style="height:18px; background-color:#ffffff;">
								&nbsp;<br>
							</div>

                        	<div id="leftNavi">
							    <!-- start left_navi -->
							        <?=$replacements['leftNavi']?>
                                <!-- end left_navi -->

							</div>

							<TABLE>
                                <TR>
                                    <TD>
                                        <img src="../slices/no.gif" width="100" height="50">
                                    </TD>
                                </TR>
						    </TABLE>

                        </td>
```


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2006)

Hast du schon mal was von ZIP-Dateien gehört, die man hier wunderbar anhängen kann?


----------



## Kopfballstar (10. Juli 2006)

Das geht leider aus dem Grunde nicht, weil es von meiner Firma ist. An mir soll das nicht liegen.

Hab doch mal schnell 2 Screens gemacht die es veranschaulichen dürften







Hab die eine Ebene mal mit blauem Back gelassen


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2006)

Kopfballstar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt auch noch dazu das das BgImage von #search_drop_open im FF nicht angezeigt wird:



Entferne mal das rotmarkierte Apostroph:


```
#search_drop_open
		{
		position:relative;
		display:block;
		margin-top: 0px !important; margin-top: -4px;
		width:110px;
		left:12px;
		height:45px;
		z-index:10;
		background-image:url(../slices/dropdown_open.gif);
		background-repeat:repeat-x;
		display:none;"
		}
```
Zudem hast du die display-Eigenschaft doppelt und mit entgegengesetzten Werten im Selektor notiert.

Btw, das in einer Tabellenzelle eingebettete DIV kann die Zelle bzw. Tabelle an ihren Rändern nicht überlappen.


----------



## Kopfballstar (11. Juli 2006)

Leider hat das auch alles nichts gebracht 

Wenn ich die "search" Ebene auf position:absolze setze scheint das überlappen per Z-Index zu funktionieren. N ur sitzt die Ebene dann nicht mehr dort wo sie sitzen soll.


----------



## Maik (11. Juli 2006)

Seltsam, wenn ich die Zeile *display:block;"* komplett entferne, wird die Hintergrundgrafik im Firefox erwartungsgemäß angezeigt.


----------

